# Wierdest thing you ever saw from your stand?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Opening archery two years ago, I got up early and very quietly snuck up to my stand and climbed my maple tree that sits over our food plot. Sat down and watched the sun slowly come up. I noticed some movement down the powerline and out of the woods comes this guy dressed in camo, but no bow. Walks up the path towards me (has no idea I'm there), and proceeds to walk out into the plot. He gets down on his knees and smells the greens, then picks some and eats it.....! He starts walking in the woods as he passes my tree, I said "excuse me"....He almost $h!#$ his pants. I asked him where he was going and reminded him he was tresspassing, so he apologised and walked off.

But man I had to laugh, the food plot worked!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Last year I saw a Owl vs Fox squirrel battle royale. It went on for over 30 minutes. The squirrel was huge and didnt want to except the owl's invitation to dinner. They faught up the tree and on the ground At one point the squirrel did a "matrix" leap and landed on the owl from 6 or 8 feet away! That stupid squirrel hit the ground from more than 20 feet up twice and then climbed up the same tree again and again.
In the end they parted ways and neither seemed doomed but man what a noisy distracting fight.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow this thread should be good, already is, crazy goin green man and matrix squirrels....ive spent alot of time in the woods and cant recall any zany moments. not as many as i have experienced fishing!!!!!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i seen a red tail hawk swoop down and snatch up a squirrel once it was awesome.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

A couple years ago, I saw a dinky 5 point breed a Doe. I remember sitting in the stand and thinking, "you don't see this everyday"


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I once saw 2 does fighting. They snorted at each other and stomped the ground for about a half hour, then they both stood on hind legs and just pounded away at each other. That only lasted a few minutes and then the loser ran away. I had to try hard to keep from laughing out loud.

I also saw a groundhog climb the tree next to me, go out on a branch and start eating the leaves. I had no idea that they climbed trees, I thought they stayed on the ground all the time. Freaked me out.

Brian


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was hunting a pipeline once and up came an old pickup truck with a young guy and girl in it. They stopped about 20 yards from my climber and proceeded to do what teenage couples do. About half way thru it she looks up and sees me in my stand. After she yells alot he starts the truck and takes off. First time I saw a doe bred from a deerstand.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

lol, i had a skunk walk up and lay down and take a nap right at the bottom of my stand.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw a drunk rabbit 2 years ago. There was a hole at the bottom of a tree we climbed one evening. Heard a noise and looked down to see a rabbit trying to get out of the hole. Every time he made it to the top of the hole, he would tip backwards and somersault backwards down into the hole. After about 5 times of doing this and us laughing our butts off, he finally made it out and hopped away. Caught it on video too.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

i had a flying squirrel jump on my chest from dead tree 3 ft away i about soiled myself!Guess I looked like a tree!


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw a chipmunk run up an old dead tree, go into a hole and THROW out a very small white animal of some kind (looked like a baby). It then ran back down the tree looking for it.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

While still hunting in bow season one year I watched a ground hog at the base of a white oak eating the acorns a squirrel was knocking down. He was running all over getting them as soon as they hit the ground. He was so preoccupied with eating them I snuck up to within a few feet of him and went "pssstt!". I've never seen a groundhog do a burnout in the leaves like that as he was trying to exit the area.

One other time I watched a red fox from my tree stand get up from the nap he was taking against a log, stretch, walk over and lift his leg on a sapling, stretch and yawn again, look at a plane that flew over head and then just sauntered off with no particular cares in the world.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

A few years ago, I saw some squirrels messin' with a sasquatch.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Not from a stand, but.....A few years ago, I had perfect conditions to hunt my best stand. It was overcast with a mist falling and light wind. I was walking to my stand and happened to notice a large deer feeding in an over grown wheat stubble field. I had forgot my binocs in the truck, but could tell by the body size, it had to be a buck. The wind was in my favor, so I started army crawling through the wet field. After crawling about a hundred yards or so, I could tell something didn't look right. It turned out my massive deer was a brown pony that had escaped from a farm down the road. Talk about being dejected not to mention soaking wet and covered in mud.

Last year I was watching a red squirrel chattering his fool head off and a red tailed hawk swooped down and carried him away. It was pretty cool


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw bigfoot get abducted by a ufo while riding a unicorn.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

My first year hunting, I was walking with my climber on my back up an old logging road. I stopped for a break to stave off sweating, I caught some movement off to my right and coming thru the weeds I thought it was a big cat of some sort. When it hit the road it stopped 15ft in front of me...a coyote! It almost had a heart attack when it noticed me there. For a few seconds we stood eye to eye before it turned and disapeared into the weeds.

BUH BUMP....BUH BUMP....my heart was pounding!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

While hunting from my stand in Louisiana I heard some noise to my left, I turned and saw the BIGGEST bobcat I have ever seen. At first I thought it was a dog it was so big but when it got closer I saw it was a bobcat. Normally bobcats only get a little larger than a housecat but this one was the size of a german shepard. I made sure my bow was ready just in case but it just walked by never noticing me.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Early one morning while walking along a field to get to our hunting spot my son kicked up a phesant, which was a suprise in itself, but then the phesant turned & flew right into my chest this all happened within seconds, which was followed within second of me soiling myself. 



Early season bow hunting it was a sunny warm day & I was hunkered down in the woods, along a tree line, which was mowed to create somewhat of a path for hunters, I was in the woods about 10-15 yards, well along came a very strange young man, who had no idea I was there, talking to himself, moving his arms & hands in a strange way, & answering himself in a diffrent voice, I sat there as he passed and thought should I say anything to let him know I was there, he passed me twice once going and once coming back, all the time acting very strange.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

littleking said:


> lol, i had a skunk walk up and lay down and take a nap right at the bottom of my stand.


that sucks...hope he left before dark!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

CHOPIQ said:


> I was hunting a pipeline once and up came an old pickup truck with a young guy and girl in it. They stopped about 20 yards from my climber and proceeded to do what teenage couples do. About half way thru it she looks up and sees me in my stand. After she yells alot he starts the truck and takes off. First time I saw a doe bred from a deerstand.


hey that was you!!!!!!!!!hahaha naaaaa, im more partial to rr tracks, give those engineers something to talk about!!!!!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a .22 bullet from a squirrel hunter hit my stand once. I yelled some words at him not suitible for church and got the heck out of there!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I had a buddy take me to where he hunts and i seen more deer there in 3 hrs then i had seen in 6 yrs previous. I sold my stuff


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

jshbuckeye said:


> I had a buddy take me to where he hunts and i seen more deer there in 3 hrs then i had seen in 6 yrs previous. I sold my stuff


He gave the guy a good deal too! Thanks again Jeff.........olj


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well it just happened this weekend I was sitting in my stand that (last year) was only about 4 feet off of the ground. Well Saturday me and my cousin go and get a ladder and move it up to about 15 feet. Well Sunday evening, me and my cousin go out and head to our spots. Well about 4 pm i'm sitting there and hear some ruffling in the leaves, and here comes a little red fox squirrel with a nut in his mouth and starts burying it in the leaves just under my stand, well he goes and runs off and I start to hear more ruffling in the leaves and i see a little grey squirrel. Well he comes under my stand and digs the nut up and moves it to a more secure location, well then another 5-10 minutes passed and the red squirrel comes back and buries another one and sure enough 5 minutes later the grey squirrel comes back and grabs the nut and moves it again. I'm not sure if this was team work, the grey squirrel was mad at the red squirrel or what but this went on until just a little before dark. But it was quite weird to see them doing that. Didn't so any deer but was fun watching them do that and worth the trip.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It's the little things like that that make hunting so enjoyable. How many non-hunters get to see something like that. Nothing beats sitting up in a tree watching nature in its most natural form.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

We hunt a river bottom thats thick with low growth, so we made a couple of platforms to get you up about 6ft and placed them in the higher thornapples brush to watch over some food plots we planted. Well a few years ago I had a small deer I chose not to shot in my plot and a dozen or so turkeys roaming around. They were both eating in the plot and competing for food. The turkey would crowd out the young deer. The deer would jump over the turkey to get to another spot and same thing would happen. Later on the turkey walked over and laid down under my stand that only had me 6ft off the ground. I stayed so still for soo long it hurt! I mean I had turkey resting 8ft from me for about an hour. They got up and meandered off so thankfully, I could move my arms and legs and flex my fingers.


----------



## Aquaholic (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought one of those deer tarso glands in the blue bottle made by Code Blue. I read the directions and it said to tie it to a 10'-15'string and drag it behind you as youre walking from your truck to your stand. I opened this jar up to the most horrible smell. Gagging I tied a string to it and started my walk while it was still pitch black out. I got about 20 yards alongside the corn field when I heard running footsteps behind me. I turned around to see the biggest buck I have ever seen there with his head down wanting to Buck me! It was pitch black out and I saw this thing comming at me I dropped my bow and ran like a little B1tCh behind a tree!


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Aquaholic,

That is trully a one of a kind and great story! One heck of a way to find out you had some good size deer in your area!

Mike


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Aquaholic....I guess that is the downside of smelling TOO good. 
Good story


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a good story Aquaholic. I used to do that until I saw the video of a massive 10 point beating the snot out of some older gentleman. After that, I thought there is no way that is going to happen to me, especially in the pitch dark. I figured I could attract a deer doing that in the dark, so I quit.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

That used to happen to me when I went to the bars. Once, this doe (with a nice rack), followed me all over the place and wouldn't leave me alone, I to, thought I was going to get attacked. She rode my heels wherever I went. The only thing I knew to do was merry her!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

About 2 yrs ago I saw some guy banging a hot chick out in the woods. They never saw my stand or me sitting in it. Wasn't a bad show since she was good looking.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

A few years back I had two ***** fighting in a tree 20yds from me right at dawn making an awful vicious sounding racket. The loser fell about 30 feet with a loud thud, it then stumbled over and proceeded to climb the tree I was in. NO WAY was that **** climbing my tree after the viciousness I just witnessed. A couple of soft shouts and he ran off.

Back when I was 16, I was squirrel hunting and shot a squirrel out of a tree. When I went to retrieve it, I noticed him crawling half crippled down a path. In an effort to both put it out of its misery and salvage my game, I ran after it and stepped on its tail to halt its forward progress (Big Mistake). The squirrel suddenly came to life latching on to my boot with his claws sunk deep into my boot while screeching noises that to this day send shivers down my spine, echoed from this little creature. In a panic, I started shaking and kicking my foot violently to no avail. During a brief pause, I looked down to see the razor sharp teeth of this devil rodent dug into the front of my boot aiming for the flesh that lie underneath. In a now frantic effort, I began kicking my boot against the trunk of a large Oak tree. Each kick further deepening the squirrels determination to inflict equal pain an anguish on its attacker. It took what seemed like eternity before the brute force of my size 11 boot and the unforgiving hardness of the Oak tree to eventually win the day. The squirrel never did let go of my boot and I had to pry his fangs from my boot with a pocket knife. I learned many lessons that morning but most importantly the need for caution when approaching wounded game regardless of their size or usual demeanor. And that my friends, Is the my survival story of the encounter with the killer squirrel.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

TomC....you may have just got the thread closed!  

Casualfisherman....that was hilarious!! (I'm sure you didn't think so at the time)


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I saved my buddy from a very similar squirrel attack a few years back. He was hollering and wigging out. That little rat was all over him.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I drove out to a spot I use to hunt, parked the truck about 300 yards away from my stand, got out, and as I was dabbing some doe urine on my boots, I accidentally spilled the bottle off my tailgate. I did not think much of it. I continued to my stand and did not see anything all evening. Just before it was dark I climbed down and proceeded slowly back to my truck.
I noticed some eyes that were close to my truck. The closer I got it was two bucks gaurding my truck. The were sniffin, rub and scratching the bed of my truck with the antlers.

finally scared them off so I could make my way back. It turned out I had to have the tailgate and the bed of the truck re-painted.
Pretty funny now that I look back on it.
I was affraid they would have thought I was the doe!!! That would have been a great magazine add for deer in heat. Me bent over the tailgate and a deer behind and me with another in line. A little bubble coming out of my mouth saying "this stuff really works" haha


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I used to hunt with my good buddy Dave.Dave could NOT hunt by himself.Was afraid to shoot a deer and have to field dress it.so I would hunt with him on his 100 acre farm.We had about 8 stands set up around wind rows an hardwoods.I was running late one nite so I waited in the house as Dave was Hunting..LOL...About an hour later here LIMPS Dave.....With an ANTLER IN HAND...


THIS A TRUE STORY........

Dave....Where you been?

Craig...In House,Why you limping?Where you get that antler?

Dave...Got up in tree,was waiting for you.As soon as I got up in the stand I saw this buck comming up the hill along wind row.I started shaking soo bad I could not raise my gun,,,

Craig...What?????

Dave...He walked right under the stand as I started pizzz my pants,I fell out of the stand on top of him and grabbed his antlers,,,,

Craig... NO frecking way Dave,Wheres your gun?

Dave...The deer took off soooo fast his antler broke off,my gun is still in the field.....


I still laugh to this day.That was as close to getting a deer then Dave had ever got.The antler was a good size 6pt.Dave died a few years later from cancer,His wife sold the farm.However,,Everytime I see his wife,We get the Biggest laugh out of Dave and his Deer Antler.

R.I.P. Dave ,,I'm Still Laughing With You..


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Got to tell you guys...I'm not a hunter....but loved reading this thread. Thanks.


----------



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

It was around 8:30 am and i look through my scope and see this squirrel upside down eating a nut. I never saw anything like that has anyone else.


----------

